# Need Advice Please! Hen aggressive toward chicks



## Nina (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi, everyone! I'm at a loss here. My female budgie is attacking the baby birds and the male. The babies are about 6 weeks old, all are out of the nesting box and starting to eat on their own. Today the mother started attacking the babies. She's just acting weird in general, trying to escape, screaming and flying around. I removed one of the babies because it was sitting at the bottom of the cage after an attack. It seems fine, no wounds and it's grooming itself right now. The father seems to be trying to get between her and the babies. Is this just a bad mood, a phase? She's always been kind of aggressive. Or should I remove her completely and let the dad take care of them? Any help is greatly appreciated!!! 

Nina :budgie:

p.s.- I hope I put this in the right place. :/


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please remove the Mama bird immediately into a different cage.

Leave the babies with the Dad and he'll take care of them.

Aggression Toward Chicks, And What To Do - Cute Little Birdies Aviary

I've moved your thread over into the Breeding Section of the forum.*


----------



## milipidi (Jan 23, 2013)

As per Deb's post; time to move mum into a rest and relaxtion cage. At 6 weeks the chicks should be fully weaned and Dad will be there to give a top up if required. He will also be teaching them the way of budgie. I like to leave my young birds with an older bird until they are 12 weeks, before introducing them back to the main aviary.


----------

